# Exp. Medical Biller, A/R Specialist, CPC Needs employment help



## kjss49247 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kathy J. Stevenson- CPC

Individual with 12+ years experience in medical setting, performing medical coding, billing and A/R clean up. Worked in large and small hospital in both Michigan and South Carolina, seeking full time position as a coder or billing/A/R specialist. Certified CPC coder in 2011, proven A/R skills with 10 keypad strokes 10k with 98% accuracy.

Claims Handling and Investigations
Billing all payors
Certified Professional Coder
Oversight of one other employee
Outstanding F/U results
Implantation of policy and procedures
Highly accountable

Springbrook Behavioral Health – Travelers Rest, SCA/R Specialist, 
6/2010 to 9/2011·	
Billing Medicare A & B, Sc & Nc Medicaid, VA as well as all commercial payors on UB04, CMS 1500 both manual and electronic· Post payments to patient accounts including figuring the contractual · Contacting payors for outstanding claims· Work denials and ECF's for all payors·	Make financial arrangements with patient for self pay accounts· Send statements bi- monthly to patients· Collecting and updating census information for daily room charges· Supervising one other person within the department ·Training  new individuals ·Charge entry of professional fees for both outpatient as well as inpatient · IT support- creating new users in the Sphere system ·Handling simple IT issues or arranging for the IT support requests·	Sending appeals on denied accounts to insurance carriers·	Use of Sphere (NextGen-Spirit), RCM (Healthport- Compu Group),  billing on NC Webtools, use of Medicare DDE, BCBS of Sc Stat Chat

Palmetto Health Alliance – Columbia, SCPatient Account Rep, 
1/2009 to 12/2009·	
Working account in New Follow Up pool as well as Follow up pool·Contacting payer's; Blue Choice, UHC, Beech street, Med Cost, Kaiser  Permenate, Fiserv regarding outstanding claim balances·	Pulling remits to verify payments, patient responsibility · Correcting adjustments made to accounts due to  PCON (automaticadjustments made by system due to contract) or the incorrect adjustments posted to accounts·Transferring true patient balances to patient·Handled escalated account calls that customer service was not able to handle ·Other duties, project as assigned by management Software used: South Carolina Blues website- stat chat, UHC website,McKesson (HBO or Stars), Solcom, Artiva, Xactimed, GroupWise·National Imagining Association ( NIA)


Gallman Professionals – Columbia, SCMedical A/R Specialist,
 8/2008 to 10/2008 (contract position)·	
Medical AR Specialist for all commercial and Medicaid payers· Ensured that payments and/or adjustments have been posted to accounts correctly·	 Post payments · Pulling explanation of benefits for review· Contacting insurance companies to discuss outstanding patient balances· Filed appeals with insurance companies· Status accounts that were previously worked. Working denials from insurance payers· Use of Medical Manager, EHS windows based systems, Blue Cross Blue Shield Stat Check

Bentonville Casting Co. – Bentonville, ARAdministrative support/Safety Assistant, 9/2007 to 3/2008 ·
Receptionist for incoming clientele, visitors, employment candidates and vendors·	Filing as needed, calling shipping lines to schedule order pick-up for delivery to customer·Time card tracking, recording, and time card prep for upcoming week·Processing payroll·Create shipping bills of lading, certificate of compliances and material test reports·	Billing and invoicing practices, provide clerical support for the office, copies, fax, file, etc. Assist Human Resources Dept with basic functions i.e. screen prospective candidates, handling and processing of various forms for the department for new hire candidates for hourly positions when needed· Provide orientation for new hires. Software used, Peachtree, Access, Word, Outlook and Exce

lLenawee Vocational- Technical Center n  Adrian, MI· Medical Services Technology (certificate June 1989)·	1500 HCFA Billing (certificate April 2003)
Greenville Technical College n  Greenville, SC·
CPC- June 2011 1.5 yrs coding experience 
Medical coding and billing (certificate May 2011)
HIPAA I & II (certificate April 2011)
National Medicare (certificate April 2011)
OSHA (certificate April 2011)


----------



## bennettcynthia (Apr 2, 2012)

*Job in SC*

Hello Kathy,

Are you still looking for employment?

Thanks


----------

